# Slovenia Bled



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Hello Friends!

I am planning to go to Slovenia. I would like to ride Alps and stay near lake Bled (but not in Bled- I know it is overcrowded). Maybe there is somebody who can recommend me some good and affordable accommodation for a couple? 

Thanks a lot for any suggestions and help

Regards!


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Friend of mine is running this apartments:
http://tinyurl.com/kdrhm2q
It's not super cheap, but at about 100eur/room/night (which translates to 50eur/person/night) is not bad at all for the area.
Otherwise Slovenia is so small, you can stay pretty much everywhere and it still feels like you are right there. For our standards, I'm living almost on the other side of the country (Kranj), yet I have some 15min with car to Bled. So if you have car and chance to get bike into car, just book anywhere around (where things are much cheaper), and in 10-15mins you are there.


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for your help. What about Bohinj lake? It is up in the mountains so maybe it is a better idea to stay there? Maybe less people than in Bled?


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Definitely less people then in Bled, but also less possibilities as far as I'm concerned. It depends how long you are staying there. But Bled is basically in center of Gorenjska region, so you have some 20-25km to Bohinj and about 20km in the other direction to Kranjska Gora for example (and whole bunch of places reachable directly from Bled with bike). Bohinj is on the end of valley, so if you would want to go somewhere else, you have longer drive (still not really much of an issue I guess  ). Personally, if everything you find on Bled is either booked or too expensive, I would try to search something in Lesce, Radovljica or Begunje. It's much much cheaper then Bled and it's still in 5 to 10km radius from Bled (and really close to highway if you want to jump for ride to somewhere else for a day).


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

that's great hint! In Bled everything is almost booked. In Bohinj I found some nice places and it is cheaper. I will look at cities you proposed. THX


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

do you have any gpx for mtb near Bled?


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Just few, but it depends what kind of riding do you prefer. My was is more xc thing, so I doubt you would be interested in this


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Hello Primoz, I have been to Bohinj (not Bled) for 10 days- man great place to cycle both road and mtb. I am sure I will be back. Mostly we rode in Triglav park area maybe not demanding tracks if we take technical skills into account but uphills are never ending comparing to the Polish ones  and in Bohinj there were far less people than in Bled. IMHO even lake is prettier than his famous counterpart. Thank you for advice- if you want to come to Poland I am at you service!


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool! Nice to hear you had fun over here  Riding around Pokljuka is one of my favorite places, but as I said, I'm more xc guy, so technical downhill trails are not must for me to have fun . The other side of valley above Soriska planina is also cool, but I prefer that one more in winter with ski touring  But either way, I'm really happy to hear you had great time! And if I helped just a bit, it feels even better


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

I am also xc not downhill person, we even took part in uphill race to Uskovnica. I was in leaders group but fall apart in the middle of hill  I prefer steeper climbs  this one is full gas hill


----------

